# Generalüberholung Teich auf Schwerkraft



## sfischhoefer1 (24. Mai 2018)

Hallo liebe Koiteichfreunde,

zunächst ein paar Informationen hinsichtlich meines Teiches.
Teichvolumen: ca. 35.000 Liter
Anbei auch ein paar Fotos die schon älter sind aus älteren Projekte. Das Rohr existiert nicht mehr und hatte auch keine Funktion. BA‘s sind nicht vorhanden, werden aber dann entsprechend nachgerüstet. In diesen Zuge werden auch sämtliche Unebenheiten entfernt und der Teich wird mit steileren Wänden neu ausgebuddelt. Es findet quasi eine kompletter Neuanfang statt.

Fischbesatz: 5 x 15cm Kois und 4 kleinere

Technik: 55W UVC Lampe, 18.000 Liter Dreckwasser Pumpe
Hatte ich mir mal angeschafft für damalige Projekte. Aber nicht mehr im Einsatz.

Da auf Grund meines Teichvolumens eine gepumptes __ Filtersystem nicht in Frage kommt, würde ich wohl ein Schwerkraftsystem bevorzugen.
Ich habe mich jetzt schon ein wenig im Internet schlau gelesen, dennoch stellen sich für mich noch ein paar Fragen.

Der Plan ist nun ein Filterkeller zu mauern und entsprechend alles auf Schwerkraft auszurichten.
 (Hatte zunächst an 4 IBC gedacht die einzubuddeln, aber einige haben da wohl schlechte Erfahrungen mit gemacht, daher werde ich dies wohl verwerfen)

Ich plane mit 3 BA‘s und 1 Skimmer mit 110er Rohr.

Diese sollen dann in einen Trommler gehen. Auf diesen muss ich jedoch noch verzichten, jedoch möchte ich diesen schon mit einplanen um langfristig Ruhe zu haben. Gibt es eventuell Alternativen bis der Trommler angeschafft werden kann und das Geld zusammengespart worden ist ? Ggf. auf Vorfilterung noch so lange verzichten ? 

Danach geht es den weiter in die Bio. Ich denke so an 4 Kammern. Ich weiß allerdings noch nicht so wirklich wie große diese dimensioniert sein sollen und mit was gefüllt. Platz ist jede Menge vorhanden. Keller soll auch entsprechend groß geplant werden um langfristig ein entspanntes Arbeiten zu ermöglichen .Könnt ihr mir die folgenden Fragen eventuell beantworten bzw helfen :

1) Wie groß müssen die Kammern dimensioniert sein ?
2) Wie sollten die Kammern befüllt werden ?
3) Was für eine Pumpe sollte am Ende genommen werden ?
4) Wo wird die Tauch UVC platziert ?
5) Wie viel Watt ?


Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Teichfreund77 (24. Mai 2018)

Hallo sfischhoefer1,

Wieso kommt keine Pumpe für dich in Frage?
Falls du keine Massentierhaltung vor hast, würde ich bei einem gepumpten System bleiben.
Beim Bau eines Filterkellers ist viel zu beachten, z.b dürfen keine Elektrische Geräte unterhalb der Wasserlinie Eingebaut werden.

Es wird sich wohl von den Einsparungen nicht Lohnen von einer Pumpe auf Schwerkraft um zu Steigen.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## sfischhoefer1 (24. Mai 2018)

Ich denke wenn ich langfristig Ruhe haben möchte ein gut aufgebahrtes Schwerkraft System das beste für meine Bedingungen sind. Ich habe mich Jetut auxh entschieden meinen Teich auch komplett neu zu gestalten . Flache Zone und tiefe Tone. Mehr nicht . Steile Kanten und keine kleinen Ecken wie auf den Bildern . Zusätzlich wird noch ein Trommelfilter angeschafft. Ich werde für meine geplanten 30.000 Liter Teich 3 BA‘s und 1 Skimmer installieren. Was für ein Trommler ist hier zu empfehlen. Am Ende des Filters kommt dann eine oder mehrere Rohrpumpen die das Wasser zurück in den Teich befördern.


----------



## ThorstenC (24. Mai 2018)

Bei Neuplamung und Bau...immer Schwerkraft im Filterkeller...
Jeder cm Förderhöhe kostet dauerhaft Energie.....
4 Saugstellen heisst ca. 40m3/h Förderleistung und Filterdurchsatz.

T F...Luftheber und Biokammer wäre immer meine erste Wahl.
Biokammer 3 x so gross wie das Volumen des von Dir auserwählten Bioträgermediums.

Dessen Volumen richtet sich nach der benötigten Besiedelungsfläche....abhängig von Fisch und Futter.
Vermutlich reichen 1,5m3 Kammervolumen aus...für bewegtes schwimmendes 500...600Liter 13er __ Hel-X oder ein paar Flakes...

So eine Beispielrechnung in meinem LH Tröt.

Wer mag...Platz und Lust hat baut noch am Ende eine 2. Kammer..statisches Medium...Matten oder Helix..

Ein Bodenablauf etc. ist in den Biokammern sinnvoll.
Oder man vermeidet Schmutzansammlung am Boden konstruktiv....wenn dort die Rückläufe abgehen.


----------



## sfischhoefer1 (24. Mai 2018)

Hallo Thorsten, 

vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung. 
Ich hatte jetzt eigentlich an ingesamt 2 Bio Kammern gedacht mit jeweils ca. 3m³ Volumen. Ist dies zu viel? 
Hatte an bewegtes Helix gedacht und in Kammer 2 die Matten. 
Ist dies überdimensioniert mit insgesamt 6m³?

Wie läuft das denn generell mit dem Luftheber? Irgendwie verstehe ich das nicht so ganz. Dachte das ich den Luftheber einfach nur in eine dritte Kammer legen muss und von dort dann das wasser zurück in den Teich kommt. 
Oder wo wird der platziert? 
Wie schaut das eigentlich mit einer Tauch UVC aus?


----------



## ThorstenC (24. Mai 2018)

TF..LH...Bio bewegt...Bio statisch wenn es sei  muss.

Bei einer Kammer mit Matten werden diese nicht wie Filtermatten durchströmt...sonder das Wasser fliesst an den Mattenoberflächen entlang...durch die Freiräume.

Es gibt durchaus Koiteiche.....mit  nur einer Biokammer mit bewegtem __ Hel-X.

Wer mag baut alle möglichen Varianten...

Es gibt hier ein paar gute Dokus..
Guck mal  bei semperit...zacky....etc...


----------



## ThorstenC (24. Mai 2018)

Zur durch LH Auslauf belüfteten und bewegten Biokammer etc. hatte ich hier auch schon ein paar Ideen geäussert:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...-viele-bodenabläufe.48722/page-10#post-575436


----------



## sfischhoefer1 (25. Mai 2018)

So ich habe mir mal den gesamten Beitrag den du verlinkt hat durch gelesen... so wirklich einfach ist das j nun wirklich nicht alles . Auch viel „Fachchinesisch“ falls ich das mal so sagen darf (Keine Wertung) 

Ich werde dann wohl auf 3 BA‘s und 1 Skimmer gehen. Mein Teich werde ich relativ rechteckig und mit steilen Wänden gestalten.

Tut mir leid auch nach mehrmaligen lesen und in unterschiedlichen Webseiten verstehe Ixh das mit den Lufheber Schacht nicht. 

Es gehen also mehrere Rohre von dem TF in diesen x Meter Tiefen Schacht. Dort drin ist dann der LH? Wo steht diese „Industrie Pumpe“ ? Verstehe das Prinzip leider noch gar nicht tut mir leid ... der LH befördert dann das Wasser in die Standrohrkammee ? 
Wie funktioniert das mit den Standrohr? Wo erfolgt der Anschluss. Wenn ich das so mal bei Google Bilder eingegeben habe, sehe ich nur dieses Ding was aussieht wie ein Hydrant ? Ist es das ? Wo wird der Zulauf angeschlossen ? Sorry für die dämlichem Fragen ...


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Mai 2018)

Ích fang mal von vorne an.


sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert das mit den Standrohr?


Das "Standrohr ist nur ein Stück KG- Rohr. Dieses dient nur zum absperren der senkrecht ankommenden Saugleitungen in der ersten Kammer, falls man mal "trocken" am Filter arbeiten muß.
Es ersetzt die klassichen Zugschieber. Man spart dadurch Platz in der waagerechten und hat nie Probleme mit undichten oder verklemmten Schiebern.



sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> Es gehen also mehrere Rohre von dem TF in diesen x Meter Tiefen Schacht.


mehrere "kleine Rohre" gleich oder mehr  der Anzahl der Saugleitungen oder ein dickes. Hauptsache kein hydr. Engpaß.
Das gilt aber für alle Verbindungen zwischen den "Kammern".

Viele hier bauen den LH in einen Schacht ein.
Da geht auch ein KG400 oder 500 Abwasserschacht. Das Bodenteil hat ja schon fertige Zuläufe dran.....
Dort steht das senkrechte KG Rohr - der LH - drin- unten wird Luft eingeblasen...oben per Bogen durch den Schacht durch- in die Biokammer rein.
Dadurch kann das schwimmende __ Hel-X z.B. schon etwas im Kreis bewegt werden und erhält "belüftetes Wasser".
Ggf. benötigt man dann gar keine Extra- Belüftung der Biokammer mehr...




sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid auch nach mehrmaligen lesen und in unterschiedlichen Webseiten verstehe Ixh das mit den Lufheber Schacht nicht.



Der LH Schacht ist doch "einfach" nur die erste Kammer nach dem TF.
Diese muß nur so tief sein, daß ein ca. 2m langes senkrechtes LH Rohr reinpasst.
Die kannst Du aus Schalsteinen mauern, Brunnenringe versenken oder KG Abwasserschächte nehmen. Je nach Plan und belieben.

*Unten mal zwei alte Skizzen von mir:*
In der einen könnte es ein große gemauerte Kammer sein:
-Dort kommen die Saugleitungen von unten rein (die sich durch aufstecken der Standrohre verschleißen lassen)
-der TF als Einschub-TF ohne Gehäuse
-der LH steht nach dem TF in einer "Vertiefung" dieser Kammer und pustet in die Biokammer rein.
Diese Vertiefung kann auch ein KG400 oder 500- Rohr mit Kappe unten sein.
Nimm die Maße dort nur beispielhaft.
Der Schacht muß ja nicht 3m tief enden.
LH in ca. 2m Länge kann schon passen.
Du hast in dieser Variante keine Kammerverbindungen...keine Engpässe.
Geht aber nur mit einem Einschub- TF ohne Gehäuse, der in einer Trennplatte eingeschoben wird.
So ähnlich wie mein TF. Der ist auch ein Einschub- TF in einer Extra- PEHD Kiste.

Bei der zweiten Skizze als Vorschlag der Einbau eines Entlüfterabzweigs am waagerechten LH Ausgang.
Dadurch keine Blubbergeräusche in der Biokammer und man kann dort einen "Abschäumer" einfach basteln.




sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> Wo steht diese „Industrie Pumpe“ ?


Das ist eine Luftpumpe- Bauart Membranpumpe. Die "günstigen" Teichbelüfterpumpen bringen oft nicht das, was auf dem Etikett steht. Deswegen bevorzugen viele hier die auch in der Industrie verwendeten Fabrikate Thomas oder Secoh.
Alle elektrischen Geräte möglichst über der Wasserline im Filterkeller aufstellen.....montieren



sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> Verstehe das Prinzip leider noch gar nicht tut mir leid


Ging uns allen so. War selber auch skeptisch. Es ist "nur einfache Physik". Meine ersten LH Tests im Teich selber und die Baudoku mit LH unten in meiner Signatur.

Der LH ist auch nur eine Pumpe und wird nach dem TF und vor der Biokammer eingebaut.
Motorpumpen...würde ich ebenfalls an dieser Stelle einbauen.....



sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> Ich werde dann wohl auf 3 BA‘s und 1 Skimmer gehen.


2 BA  mit dem Skimmer könnten auch genügen-dann den Teichinhalt pro Stunde 1:1 umzuwälzen..30m³/h benötigt
3 BA  mit Skimmer gehen aber auch- mittig angeordnet- Dreieck ggf....40m³/h benötigt

Das schöne am LH ist der geringe energetische und finanzielle Aufwand und kein Verschleißteil im Wasser.
"Nachteil" ist, daß man Saug- und Rückleitungen, Kammerverbindungen sehr optimal bauen muß, um "Förderhöhe" am LH gering zu halten.
Du baust aber neu und darfst von unseren Fehlern und Erfahrungen gerne lernen.
Selbst bei Motorpumpen...würde ich ebenfalls optimal verrohren.
Wir haben nichts zu verschenken.
Ein wenig Überlegung und saubere Rohrplanung erspart Betriebskosten über Jahre.



sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> Sorry für die dämlichem Fragen ...


Die gibt es nicht.



sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> Mein Teich werde ich relativ rechteckig und mit steilen Wänden gestalten.


Möglichst Kreisströmungsoptimierte Form wäre günstig- Ecken Innen entschärfen.....zum 8-Eck oder an den Enden "halbrund"

Hast Du die gute Doku von Semperit schon gelesen?
Hat er sehr schön im Detail gelöst. Er hat aber einen Schwimmteich ohne Koi- was der Physik egal ist.
2BA, 1 Skimmer, Standrohrkammer, TF . LH, "Biokammer"...Rückläufe teils über Pflanzenfilterteich (Pflanzen und Bodensubtrat  bei Koiteichen werden von manchen als Bakterien- und Parasitenbrutstätte angesehen- gibt's auch wieder für und wieder)


----------



## sfischhoefer1 (25. Mai 2018)

Super Vielen Dank für die Mühe und Zeit deines Beitrages ! Leider noch ein paar Rückfragen. Ich werde dann wohl 2 Ba‘s und 1 Skimmer gehen. Das wird dann für mich ausreichen. 

Standrohr: Was für ein Durchmesser muss das Standrohr denn haben und wie werden die Saugleitungen an das Standrohr montiert ? 
Ich nehme mal an, dass das Standrohr dann eher horizontal liegt und dann per Deckel geschlossen wird ? 

Filterschach: ich Buddel also nach dem TF ein x Meter tiefen Schacht. Darein kommt dann senkrecht ein 400er oder 500er KG Rohr.unten am Ende dann ein Deckel damit der Schacht geschlossen ist. In diesen Schacht/KG Rohr kommt dann der LH? Wo werden denn ungefährt die Zuleitungen vom TF dann an diesen Schacht Platziert und wie große muss der LH sein. Nur auxh noch mal zum Verständnis wo wird dieser Kompressor gestellt ? 

Ne die Doku habe ich leider noch nicht gelesen . Aber danke für den Tipp werde ich mir mal anschauen . Nun fällt mir gerade noch eine Frage ein. Müssen in den gesamten Filter noch weitere Rückläufe an zwischen Stellen eingebaut werden ? Habe das immer mal wieder auf ein paar Skizzen/Zeichnugen gesehen.wenn ja wofür ? 

Das Bodenabläufe in der Bio eingeplant werden müssen für die Reinigung ist mir bekannt. Weis zwar noch nicht genau wo die hinlaufen sollen aber das finde ich wohl noch raus. 

Wie schaut es denn im LH Schacht aus . Muss der auxh irgendwie eine Rückleitung oder Reinigung haben ? Will bei der Verohrung keinen Fehler machen. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus. Man man schon wieder so viele Fragen.... tut mir leid


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Mai 2018)

sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> Ich werde dann wohl 2 Ba‘s und 1 Skimmer gehen. Das wird dann für mich ausreichen.



Nimm KG 125 als Saugleitungen für BA und Skimmer. Anschluß der KG125 an die ABS-BA siehe semperit.



sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> Standrohr: Was für ein Durchmesser muss das Standrohr denn haben und wie werden die Saugleitungen an das Standrohr montiert ?
> Ich nehme mal an, dass das Standrohr dann eher horizontal liegt und dann per Deckel geschlossen wird ?


Die Saugleitungen kommen senkrecht in der ersten Kammer an...und stehen Innen z.B. 5cm frei über.
Dort kann man ein gleich großes KG Rohr mit Muffe - das Standrohr einfach von oben rüberstecken.



sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> Filterschach: ich Buddel also nach dem TF ein x Meter tiefen Schacht. Darein kommt dann senkrecht ein 400er oder 500er KG Rohr.unten am Ende dann ein Deckel damit der Schacht geschlossen ist. In diesen Schacht/KG Rohr kommt dann der LH? Wo werden denn ungefährt die Zuleitungen vom TF dann an diesen Schacht Platziert und wie große muss der LH sein.



Wenn für den LH das KG Rohr wie in meiner Skizze als Vertiefung der Kammer genutz wird- am Ende unten Kappe drauf.

Bei trocken aufgestellten TF im Gehäuse müssen ja die oder das abgehende Rohr irgendwie in den LH Schacht führen.
Entweder klebt man die Zuläufe selber seitlich in den LH Schacht rein (wie ich in meinem LH-Tröt, dort ist der LH Schacht ein alter eckiger GFK- Tank 44 x 44 x 250cm))
oder
Man nimmt einen KG Schachtboden und nutzt die normalen Rohreinläufe unten.



sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> wie große muss der LH sein


Kg Rohr ca. 2m lang, KG 160 oder ggf. 200...siehe Semperit, Zacky, Thorstenc etc.
Den 87° Bogen oben ruhig in KG200, Entlüfterabzweig KG200/ 160 wie semperit



sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> Nur auxh noch mal zum Verständnis wo wird dieser Kompressor gestellt ?


Wo er trocken steht..230V Gerät..und bei einer Havarie nicht geflutet wird.
Entweder im Filterkeller (was im winterbetrieb Vorteile hat) oberhalb des max. Teichpegels oder irgendwo...Schuppen, Keller, Dachboden...



sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> Müssen in den gesamten Filter noch weitere Rückläufe an zwischen Stellen eingebaut werden ? Habe das immer mal wieder auf ein paar Skizzen/Zeichnugen gesehen.wenn ja wofür ?


Keine Ahnung...vermutlich Mißverständnis.
In Deinen Filterkeller kommen 3 Saugleitungen an und gehen z.B. 3 Rückläufe weg. Fertig.



sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> Das Bodenabläufe in der Bio eingeplant werden müssen für die Reinigung ist mir bekannt. Weis zwar noch nicht genau wo die hinlaufen sollen aber das finde ich wohl noch raus.


Dorthin, wo auch das Abwasser des TF hinläuft.
Einleitung in Kanalisation vermutlich nicht legal...KG Rücksstauklappen können helfen...Rückstau aus Deiner legalen Sickergrube zu verhindern.....



sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> Wie schaut es denn im LH Schacht aus . Muss der auxh irgendwie eine Rückleitung oder Reinigung haben ?


Nein. Wenn der LH am Boden des Schachtes steht, setzt sich dort kaum Feinsediment ab. Es wird ja dort unten permanent angesaugt.





sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> Das Bodenabläufe in der Bio eingeplant werden müssen für die Reinigung ist mir bekannt.


In meiner Biokammer habe ich einen BA verbaut. per Zugschieber geht es dahin, wo das TF Abwasser geht.
Man kann aber die Ansammlung von Schmutz am Boden der Biokammer vermeiden, wenn dort mittig z.B. ein KG Schachtboden eingesetzt wird, in den ein senkrechtes Gitterrohr steht.
Das war Thema und Idee im ersten link.
Zudem dies sehr bioträgerbewegungsgünstig wäre und das __ Hel-X sich nicht an zu kleinen Gitterrohren- Flächen staut....

Wenn es von der bewegten Helix-Kammer so am Boden abgeht und unten in von unten nach oben durchströmte Mattenkammer, kann dort am Boden ein BA genügen.



sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> Will bei der Verohrung keinen Fehler machen.


Musst Du ja auch nicht mehr...und schon gar nicht meine Fehler nochmal....


----------



## sfischhoefer1 (25. Mai 2018)

Hallo, 

Wieder einmal vielen vielen Dank. Hast mir sehr geholfen und meine Fragezeichen aus den Kopf gestrichen. Traumhaft! 

Also muss ich noch ein Sickergraben oder ähnliches einplanen. 

Das mit den Vermeiden von Schmutz mit den KG Bodenschacht und Gitter Rohr versteh ich noch nicht so 100%. Lese ich mir den Beitrag noch mal durch. 

Noch mal eine Frage zum Helix, wie bekommt man das denn in Bewegung ? 

Und noch eine Frage zur Teichform, da habe ich noch nicht so wirkliche Vorstellungen wie das sein könnte... gibt es da vill gute Zeichnungen zu ? Wo sollte denn auch der Rücklauf so ungefähr sein ? Muss ein Rohr direkt in den Teich Bzw unterhalb des Wasser Spiegels oder wäre ein Rücklauf über eine Art Bachlauf auxh denkbar ? Müssen die Rückläufe zentriert sein oder können die auxh an unterschiedlichen Punkten zurück laufen ?


----------



## sfischhoefer1 (25. Mai 2018)

Bin nicht der beste Zeichner ... sorry


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Mai 2018)

Zeichnung ist prinzipiell gut!
Kleinigkeiten muß man dann sehen, was für ein Trommelfilter vorgesehen wird...und was der für Anschlußmöglichkeiten bietet.
Bei den PP TF kann man die Anschlüsse nach Wunsch gestalten lassen.
Am Boden des TF wäre ein Ausgang in z.B: KG200 oder 250  nicht schlecht und kann dann direkt runter gehen zum Schachtboden des LH-Schachtes. Man spart auch so etwas Platz in der Länge und den Bogen runter.



sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> Und noch eine Frage zur Teichform, da habe ich noch nicht so wirkliche Vorstellungen wie das sein könnte...



Ideal: Rund, Oval...
Wenn "eckig", dann ggf. mit abgerundeten Innenecken oder halbrunden Enden.
Eben günstig für eine Kreisströmung- die natürlich in einem "Viereck" in den Ecken sterben würde.

Rückläufe aus der Biokammer ringsherum um den Teich gleichmäßig verteilt so in ca. 50cm Tiefe ankommend.
Je nach Teichform....um die Kreisströmung gleichmäßig ringsherum anschubsen zu können.

Die BA eher mittig im Teich bei einer Kreisströmung positionieren.
Der Schmutz sammelt sich eher dort.
Kannst das gerne mal mit einer Schüssel voll Wasser und etwas Schmutz probieren..langsam rühren.

Guck mal hier der Hans- tolle Form mit Schalsteinen, Verrohrung etc.
Den TF habe ich (stark zurechtgebastelt) auch und kann ihn leider nicht empfehlen.
http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=23271


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Mai 2018)

Das __ Hel-X wird klassich durch dauerhafte Belüftung bewegt.
Die Luft- Wassersäule steigt ja- wie im LH- nach oben und verwirbelt alles nett.

Man kann ggf. versuchen schon etwas "Bewegung" in der Hel-X Kammer zu erreichen, indem man die Pumpe / oder den LH tangential dort einströmen lässt und die Kammer ebenfalls Kreisströmungsoptimiert baut.
Beim LH kann ggf. so schon die Dauerbelüftung der Biokammer entfallen, weil schon genug belüftetes Wasser ankommt.
Weil ja Gitterrohre oder Überlaufgitter am Rand der Biokammer die Kreisströmung ausbremsen können und manchmal zu klein sind, kann man ein großes Gitterrohr auch mittig in der Biokammer plazieren.

Wenn das Gitter am Boden anfängt, sammelt sich dort kein Gammel, sondern geht in die nächste Kammer
Die Idee ist ja nicht von mir-:

Hexenkessel eco pondchip





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MexWCu6rc0k_

Leider nur mit Belüftung an. Interessant wäre die Bewegung nur durch den Pumpeneinlauf.

Diese Eco-pondchip in grün sind ähnlich den günstigeren  Hel-X Flakes und beide lassen sich wegen dem hohen Auftrieb neu wesentlich schwerer "bewegen" als schwimmendes Hel-X.

Hier siehst Du mal die Strömung meines LH Ausganges in der Hel-X Kammer mit noch recht frischen Hel-X.
Allerdings für Showzwecke per Bogen nach oben gedreht- damit man einmal die Ausgangsströmung am LH sieht.....wird ja oft angezweifelt....

Und natürlich ist meine Biokammer nicht ideal rund....und hat viele Rohre/ Gitter Innen welche die Strömungen bremsen.
Jetzt mit mehr Füllung schwebt die Hel-X (und Flakes) Füllung auch mehr vor dem Ausgang des LH und nicht oben drüber.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQeMkKGLvhA_


----------



## sfischhoefer1 (25. Mai 2018)

Hallo , Danke dir !! 

Ich denke aber das der Umbau auf Abfluss nach Unten erheblicher mehr Preis wäre oder ? Würdest du abraten einen gebrauchten TF zu kaufen ? PP35 ? Wie schaut das eigentlich mit dem Zulauf aus ? Zieht die Pumpe sich das Wasser zur Spülung direkt aus dem Teich ? 

Bezüglich der Teichform: Ich habe letztens gelesen das es ratsam wäre ein Flachzone (0,9cm) die 60% das teichvolumens ausmacht und einen Tiefzone (1,80) die 40% ausmacht einzuplanen. Oder soll ich lieber durchgehend tief bleiben um die Strömung nicht zu stören ? 

Gehen nach dem Trommler dann 2x 125er Rohre zum Schachtboden ?

Der Ausgang des Lufthebers endet im oberen Teil der Bio oder wo genau ? 

Wie schaut es generell aus mit den Höhenpegel ? Den Wasserpegel in Sammelkammer, TF, LF Ausgang und Bio auf einer Achse halten ?


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Mai 2018)

sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> Ich denke aber das der Umbau auf Abfluss nach Unten erheblicher mehr Preis wäre oder ?


Preis ist immer relativ- das Ergebnis zählt- und die Summer der Kosten der Versuche vorher.
Auch abhängig von der Bauweise und Abdichtung der ersten Biokammer....
Arbeit macht alles...
Ich pers. würde wie schon geschrieben mittig einen Schachtboden KG 400 einbauen und dort ein senkrechtes Gitterrohr einschieben und die 3 oder 4 Abgänge zum Teich nutzen. (Mattenkammer würde ich pers. wegfallen lassen...)
Es geht aber sicher auch einfacher.
Z.B. ein Rohrbogen- oder 2 Stück 45° in KG 250 am Boden der ersten __ Hel-X-Biokammer und dort ein Gitterrohr eingesteckt in 250mm Druchmesser.
Den Link zu den Edelstahlgitterrohren in dem ersten link...finde ich preiswert!

Wenn das 250er Rohr waagerecht in der z.B. 300mm etwas tieferen Mattenkammer seitlich ankommt, und die matten auf einem Gitter drüberstehen..läuft das Wasser senkrecht an den Matten hoch-vorbei- nicht durch!
Ein BA in der Mattenkammer sinnvoll.

Teichform:
Koiteichler haben gerne nach einfachem Beckenform..Volumen...ist aber alles individuell.
Flachzone stört natürlich etwas die Kreiselströmung..und dort kann auch gerne etwas "liegenbleiben".

Verbindungen TF zum LH Schacht so groß wie möglich.
2 x KG 125 wäre mir zu knapp....

Auslauf des LH nach meiner Meinung immer so, daß dieser im Betrieb komplett knapp getaucht ist- oder bei LH aus schon etwas unter Wasser..
Der Pegel steigt ja in der Bio nur wenige cm an, wenn man nix falsch gemacht hat.
Nur so wird die Luft gezwungen am Entlüfter/ Abschäumerabzweig zu entweichen und ich kann die Strömung in der Bio per aufgestecktem Knie tangential und leicht nach unten einstellen...
Reduziert auch erheblich die Blubbergeräusche in der Bio.

Pegel- gehen bis zur LH Kammer immer vom Teich aus gesehen an jeder "Barriere", Verrohrung, TF Sieb bis zur LH Kammer runter.
hinter der LH Kammer in der Bio wird etwas aufgestaut.

Die Diff vor und hinter dem LH ist die Förderhöhe dieser Pumpe.


----------



## Zacky (25. Mai 2018)

sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> Müssen in den gesamten Filter noch weitere Rückläufe an zwischen Stellen eingebaut werden ?


Was meinst Du konkret? Meinst Du jetzt die Verbindungen zwischen den einzelnen Filterbehältern?

Wenn ja, dann ja. Grundsätzlich sollte die offene Fläche sämtlicher Verbindungen innerhalb deiner Filterstrecke bis hinein in den Teich mind. 1 x mehr haben, als die offene Innenfläche der Leitungen die reinkommen.



sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> Ich habe letztens gelesen das es ratsam wäre ein Flachzone (0,9cm) die 60% das teichvolumens ausmacht und einen Tiefzone (1,80) die 40% ausmacht einzuplanen. Oder soll ich lieber durchgehend tief bleiben um die Strömung nicht zu stören ?


Ich denke, dass ist ein Tippfehler mit 0,9 cm und Du meinst 0,9 m = 90 cm!? Da ist nicht nötig. Wenn Bedarf an Pflanzen im Teich hast, bräuchtest Du eine entsprechend kleine & flache Fläche. Ansonsten ist solch eine Tiefe nur als Umlauf von Vorteil, wenn die Teichoberfläche nicht für den Kescher passt



sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> Gehen nach dem Trommler dann 2x 125er Rohre zum Schachtboden ?


Nein, mind. 4 x DN 110 oder wahlweise 2 x DN 160 oder größer.



sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> Der Ausgang des Lufthebers endet im oberen Teil der Bio oder wo genau ?


Im Bereich des späteren Wasserstandes. Mit der Oberkante leicht (so 2 cm) über Wasserlinie.



sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> Wie schaut es generell aus mit den Höhenpegel ? Den Wasserpegel in Sammelkammer, TF, LF Ausgang und Bio auf einer Achse halten ?


Das wird nicht funktionieren, da immer irgendwo Verluste oder Aufstauungen entstehen.


----------



## sfischhoefer1 (25. Mai 2018)

Tut mir leid aber ich verstehe leider nicht worüber du gerade redest mit den Schachtboden und den Gitterrohr. Habe leider keine Vorstellung was du da gerade mit meinst ...  
ich habe wahrscheinlich ein Denkfehler Bzw verwirrt gerade

Okay Teichform ist nun klar und werde ich versuchen dann so umsetzen. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe. 

Also muss ich einen TF nehmen der auxh die entsprechenden Ausgängen in den Abmessungen hat oder muss ich dann wenn ich 2 Ausgänge habe den mittels 2 y Stück aufteilen in 4 ? Oder wie läuft das ?

Danke Zacky für deine Hinweise 
Ne es ging um irgendwelche Rückläufe die ich mal gesehen hatte auf Zeichnungen . Muss aber wohl ein Irrtum gewesen sein ..n Entschuldigung 

Okay ich glaube ich verwerfe das dann mit den Matten und mache lieber nocj eine 2 Kammer mit Helix ? Wie große müssen die Kammern dimensioniert sein ? IBC Container ?


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Mai 2018)

sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid aber ich verstehe leider nicht worüber du gerade redest mit den Schachtboden und den Gitterrohr. Habe leider keine Vorstellung was du da gerade mit meinst ...
> ich habe wahrscheinlich ein Denkfehler Bzw verwirrt gerade



Guck mal in meine LH Baudoku hier.
Da siehst Du die aus der Kammer abgehenden einzelnen Rückläufe in den Teich.
Dieser haben in der Biokammer hineinragende Gitterrohre, damit das __ Hel-X nicht rausgespült wird.

Statt diesem Quatsch besser ein zentrales Gitterrohr in der Mitte.
Wenn Du doch aus einer Biokammer direkt zum Teich gehst, dann als Abgang aus der Biokammer einen Schachtboden mit den abgehenden Rücklaufrohren zum Teich.

Wenn Du nur aus der 1. Kammer in die 2. Kammer willst- reicht ein KG250 Bogen mittig am Boden.


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Mai 2018)

Grob..
Einmal mit Schachtboden KG 400 und direkt in den Teich und einmal KG 250 Bogen in die Nebenkammer zu den Matten.


----------



## Zacky (25. Mai 2018)

sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> Also muss ich einen TF nehmen der auch die entsprechenden Ausgängen in den Abmessungen hat oder muss ich dann wenn ich 2 Ausgänge habe den mittels 2 y Stück aufteilen in 4 ?


Richtig. der TF sollte entsprechend viele oder halt größere Abgänge haben. Ein Aufteilen von 2 auf 4 bringt Dir letztlich nämlich nichts.



sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> Ne es ging um irgendwelche Rückläufe die ich mal gesehen hatte auf Zeichnungen . Muss aber wohl ein Irrtum gewesen sein


Rückläufe zum Teich sollten auch mehrere oder entsprechend groß sein.

Vielleicht ist das aktuell auch alles etwas zu viel Input auf einmal.


----------



## sfischhoefer1 (25. Mai 2018)

Was Bilder so aus machen . Top alles verstanden !! Nur welche Variante sollte ich nehmen ? 1 Kammer nur mit Helix oder insgesamt 2 Kammern eine Helix eine matten ?!... 
was für eine Tonne Bzw Kasten wie auch immer sollte ich für Helix nehmen ? IBC ? Oder lieber was anderes ? Wie groß muss das Volumen der Kammern sein ? 

Ja Zacky alles bisschen viel . Muss auch erst mal sacken , aber Mega intersssnt und super hilfreich von euch . Echt Mega gut . Vielen herzlichen Dank


----------



## Zacky (25. Mai 2018)

Wie viele Kammern man benötigt, hängt u.a. von der Besatzdichte und der Futtermenge ab. Das lässt sich nicht pauschal sagen. Ich finde 2 oder auch mehrere Kammern ganz gut, da man somit auch verschiedene Filtermedien einsetzen kann. So könnte man die erste Kammer mit dem bewegten Helix machen, danach ruhendes Helix und am Ende ggf. nochmal Matten. Es ist auch alles eine Frage des Platzes, aber daran sollte es ja bei Dir nicht scheitern.

IBC sind gut & günstig...aber vielleicht nicht 100% ideal. Sie lassen sich schlecht durchströmen und sind Platzmäßig dann doch irgendwie begrenzt. Je nach Menge und Anwendung vom notwendigen Filtermaterial, braucht es eben auch die Filtergröße. Von daher würde ich sagen, dass man sich Stück für Stück durch die einzelnen Themen arbeitet und Du so deinen Bedarf ermitteln kannst.

Bezüglich des Lufthebers und dem Schacht würde ich zu der einfachen Variante mit einem KG-Schachtboden raten, da hier keine gesonderten Anschlüsse (bis auf den Lufthebr-Auslauf) angebaut werden müssen. Im Schachtboden sind passende Einsteckmuffen und dann kann man auch mit normalen KG-Rohr alles recht einfach verbinden.


----------



## sfischhoefer1 (28. Mai 2018)

Hallo, 

Echt klasse die Hilfe von euch! Ihr konnte bereits viele Fragezeichen ausmerzen. Super Arbeit. Sehr erfreulich das man so gute hilfreiche Antworten hier bekommt. Ich werde dann wohl 2 Kammern mit bewegten und Ruhenden Helix machen. Behälter muss ich noch mal schauen. Aber denke werde es mal mit 2 IBC versuchen. 

Ich schaue mich auf schon nach Trommlern um. Habe derzeit den PP35 im Auge. Jedoch haben die alle nur 110 ein und Ausgänge... lassen diese sich bei Bestellung vergrößern ?


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Mai 2018)

Ja.
Der Kunde bestellt die Anschlüsse so wie er sie haben will.
TF Ausgang am Boden nach unten beste Wahl.

IBC  haben immer Sicken seitlich in den Wänden.
Ungünstig um dort grössere Flansche zu befestigen.

Die Verbindungen zwischen den IBC sollten auch gross genug dimensioniert sein, um keinen Engpass zu bekommen.
3 x KG 125...mindestens

Die Variante mit dem zentralen mittigen Gitterrohr und Kreisströmung geht dann auch etwas schlechter...


----------



## sfischhoefer1 (28. Mai 2018)

Okay, dann lass ich das lieber mit den IBC. Was für Behälter sollte ich denn nehmen ? Irgendwas rundes nehme ich mal an ..

Ich werde doch auf 3 BA und 1 Skimmer gehen und Teichvolumen so auf 35-40.000 Liter gehen. Mit je 125er. Was für ein TF ist zu empfehlen ? Persönliche Erfahrungen ?


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Mai 2018)

1.Biokammer
Schalsteine mit entschärften Runden Innen Ecken.
Dünn verputzen
GFK drübertapezieren
Fertig
Ohne Flansche
Alle Rohre werden einfach mit GFK eingeklebt.
Auch ggf  das mittig am Boden zur 2. Kammer abgehende 250er Rohr...
Du kannst alles selber machen.
Der Filterkeller wird doch sowieso aus Schalsteine gemauert.
2
Kammer ruhend genauso.
Dort den BA auch einkleben.

PEHD oder ABS Behältern gehen auch.
Kosten aber.
Oder Folie..


TF  PP 50...oder besser 65.


----------



## Zacky (28. Mai 2018)

Bei 3 BA und 1 Skimmer solltest Du eine Umwälzung von etwa 40-45.000 l/h anvisieren. In dem Fall würde ich mind. einen PP50 oder gar einen PP65 nehmen. Eigene Erfahrungen habe ich zu diesen Modellen jedoch nicht, habe aber bisher nur positives gelesen. Ich selbst habe einen Eigenbau-TF.

Bei der Umwälzrate sollte der TF idealerweise mit 2 x DN 200 oder 3 x DN 160 im Ausgang versehen werden, gerade beim Luftheberbetrieb.

Bezüglich der 125er Bodenabläufe sei gesagt, dass es solche nicht von der Stange im Handel gibt und hier nur eine selbstständige Modifikation notwendig wird. Ich habe das gemacht und die Standard-BA selbstständig auf DN 125 abgeändert. Ich kann da gerne bei Bedarf weiterhelfen.

Dazu auch der Hinweis, dass man dann bei DN 125 keine Zugschieber nutzen kann und eine Sammeleinlaufkammer ggf. mit Standrohren nutzen sollte. Je nach späteren TF haben diese ja 5 oder 6 x DN 110 im Eingang, was jetzt nicht so das Problem ist. Man müsste dann wiederum nur schauen, ob man von der Standrohrkammer mit entsprechender Anzahl DN 110 zum TF geht oder ob man die Standrohr-/Sammelkammer mit einem größeren Querschnitt - Bsp. DN 250 mittig - mit dem TF verbindet. Man kann beim Hersteller/Verkäufer sowohl die Rück- als auch die Einläufe nach eigenen Wünschen anpassen lassen.

Bei den Biokammern muss man sehen, was man so bekommt. Neuanfertigungen nach Kundenwunsch gibt es ja, sind aber auch entsprechend kostenträchtig. Ggf. mal nach gebrauchten Gfk-Bütten (Weinbütte) suchen oder ähnliches. Man benötigt schon ein gewisses Volumen, damit auch genügend Filtermaterial seinen Platz findet, es aber dennoch gut an- & durchströmt werden kann.

Alles auf eine Linie festlegen und dann kann man auch ins Detail gehen. 

Beispiel: BA & Skimmer in DN 125 *==>* Sammelkammer mit Standrohren *==>* Übergang in DN 250 *==>* TF PP50 mit 2 x DN 200 / 3 x DN 160 im Ausgang *==>* Luftheberschacht DN 400/500 mit KG-Schachtboden *==>* Luftheber DN 200 *==>* Biokammer No.1 - 1000 l mit bewegten Helix *==>* Biokammer No.2 - 1000 l mit ruhenden Helix / wahlweise Japanmatten *==> *(wahlweise) Biokammer No.3 . 1000 l mit Japanmatten *==>* Auslaufkammer mit Standrohren


----------



## sfischhoefer1 (28. Mai 2018)

Wieder einmal Wahnsinn ihr beiden. Vielen Dank  

Werde dann wohl mit Folie arbeiten, das mit den GFk traue ich mir denke nicht zu

Wenn ich die Anschaffungskosten  Einmal kosten überschlage dann sprengt das doch schon ein wenig den Rahmen . Tut mir leid aber ich bleibe dann wohl bei 30.000 also 2 Ba und 1 skimmer 

 da nehme ich dann den 35er ? Und selben Rohr Aufbau Zacky vielen Dank für die Mühe echt klasse. Großer Unterschied bei 30.000 ?

Wieso gibt es die nicht von der Stange ? KG 125 bei Honrbaxh gibt es lt. online Handel. Oder vertue ich mich da gerade ?


----------



## Zacky (28. Mai 2018)

sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid aber ich bleibe dann wohl bei 30.000 also 2 Ba und 1 skimmer


...es braucht Dir nicht leid tun. Es sind auch alles nur Empfehlungen unsererseits und wenn es in deine Teichplanung so besser passt, dann ist es doch ok.



sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> da nehme ich dann den 35er ?


ja, das geht dann schon. z.Bsp. @Teich4You arbeitet auch bei ~ 30 m³/h mit einem PP35 meine ich mich zu erinnern und kommt damit auch klar



sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> Und selben Rohr Aufbau Zacky vielen Dank für die Mühe echt klasse. Großer Unterschied bei 30.000 ?


Ja, naja...es muss nicht ganz so groß dimensioniert sein, wobei ich bei mir auch ab meinem TF mit 3 x DN 160 zum Luftheber und folgend durch die Filterstrecke gehe. Meine Umwälzung liegt auch nur bei ~ 35 m³/h. Es hat halt den Charme, dass man mit den Großen Querschnitten kaum bis gar keine Verluste hat, was bei einem Luftheber im von Vorteil ist. Man könnte von der Sammeleinlaufkammer dann sicherlich mit 1 x DN 200 in den TF gehen und auch wieder raus, oder halt alternativ 2 x DN 160.



sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> Wieso gibt es die nicht von der Stange ? KG 125 bei Honrbaxh gibt es lt. online Handel. Oder vertue ich mich da gerade ?


Ich meine damit die Bodenabläufe. DIe gibt es mit DN 125 nicht von der Stange. Standard-BA findest Du bei mir auch im Shop und genau solche habe ich dann auf DN 125 umgebaut. Wenn Du da Hilfestellungen brauchst, melde Dich einfach. Die Rohre gibt es überall auf dem Baumarkt, aber die BA halt nicht in der Anschlussgröße. Da haben wir uns evtl. mißverstanden.


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Mai 2018)

Der Zacky hat halt entdeckt, daß von KG125-Rohren die  Muffen über den Stutzen der BA rüberpasst.
Der BA Stutzen ist ja eigentlich nur dafür gedacht Innen ein KG110 Rohrstück einzukleben.

Man kann natürlich auch erst ein kurzes Stück KG110 in den BA einkleben und dann mit in einen KG- Übergang 110/125 auf KG125 Rohr weitergehen.

Den BA gleich auf KG 125 einkleben finde ich Klasse.
Siehst Du in der Doku von zacky und semperit. Ist einfach.

GFK ist genauso simpel. Arbeitschutz beachten...anrühren und der Rest ist wie tapezieren.
Wand einrollen, Matte rein, andrücken und drüberwalzen.
Gerade bei großen Rohrquerschnitten ist es so einfach die KG Rohre ohne Flansche dicht zu bekommen.
Das hat semperit auch ohne Flansche mit der PVC- Folie geschafft. Da darf man sich aber nicht verschnippeln.


----------



## Teich4You (28. Mai 2018)

Zacky schrieb:


> ja, das geht dann schon. z.Bsp. @Teich4You arbeitet auch bei ~ 30 m³/h mit einem PP35 meine ich mich zu erinnern und kommt damit auch klar


Moin.

Ich arbeite momentan sogar mit noch mehr Umwälzung und der Trommelfilter hat null Probleme damit.
Spülmengen halten sich absolut in Grenzen. 
Okay, das sind meine gefühlten Grenzen die eventuell etwas von anderen abweichen 
Vermutlich wälze ich 35-40 Kubikmeter die Stunde um.


----------



## Teich4You (28. Mai 2018)

sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> 1) Wie groß müssen die Kammern dimensioniert sein ?
> 2) Wie sollten die Kammern befüllt werden ?
> 3) Was für eine Pumpe sollte am Ende genommen werden ?
> 4) Wo wird die Tauch UVC platziert ?
> 5) Wie viel Watt ?



Ich konnte mir jetzt nicht alles nochmal durchlesen.

1. Rechne mal mit an die 3 Kubik Biofilter Volumen. Damit hast du genügend Reserve und alles für später. Muss man nicht zwanghaft komplett füllen am Anfang.
2. Von meiner Seite ganz klar Japanmatten und Helix statisch. Das sind meine Erfahrungen und die Wasserqualität ist bei mir bombe. Wenn ich heute könnte, nur noch Japanmatten.
3. Nimm am Besten zwei Pumpen, damit man Ausfallsicherheit hat. Nach einigen Test haben sich die Aquaforte HF Rohrpumpen als meine Favouriten herausgestellt.
4. Eventuell in einem KG Rohr das die Filterkammern verbindet.
5. 2 Watt je Kubikmeter gehen ganz gut.

Eventuell noch ein Tipp, falls er nicht schon kam:
Bau so, dass man den Luftheber notfalls durch eine Pumpe ersetzen kann.
Ich hatte auch den Luftheber und leider Probleme im Gashaushalt was mich sehr geärgert hat. 
Und ganz so einfach war der Umbau dann leider nicht, da ich alles versucht hatte auf Luftheber auszurichten.


----------



## sfischhoefer1 (29. Mai 2018)

Vielen Dank euch !! Was haltet ihr von den Aqua Forte Trommelfilter XL ? Dann die Eingänge Bzw Ausgänge entsprechend bestellen ? 

Was für ein program benutz ihr für die Zeichnungen ? Würde mir gerne mal nun meinen Plan komplett aufzeichnen. Auxh wenn ich da wohl nicht so begabt bin. Vill gibt es ja da ein einfaches Programm  

Vielen Dank teich4you für deine Ausführungen zu Thorsten und Zacky: 1000 Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## Teich4You (29. Mai 2018)

Für 3D Zeichnungen verwende ich immer google sketchup. 
Falls du damit nicht klar kommst sag bescheid.
Ich habe schon für mehrere Teiche gezeichnet.

2D zeichnet man am Besten per Hand.


----------



## Teich4You (29. Mai 2018)

sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von den Aqua Forte Trommelfilter XL ? Dann die Eingänge Bzw Ausgänge entsprechend bestellen ?



Ich kenne den nicht weiter.
Die PP Trommelfilter machen aber überall einen guten Job.
Davon habe ich jetzt schon etliche live gesehen an privaten Teichen und bei Händlern.
Meiner läuft auch weiterhin zuverlässig.
1 Jahr jetzt.


----------



## sfischhoefer1 (4. Juni 2018)

So ich habe nun die Entscheidung getroffen . Es werden nun 30.000liter mit 2 BA‘S (125) und 1 Skimmer. PP35 TF Dann mittels LH in die Biokammer 1 mit 1000 Liter bewegten Helix danach geht es dann in die Bio 2 mit Latten. 

Ich plane die Bio Kammern mit den Abmessungen 1x1x1,5 m ist dies ausreichend? 

Dann die entsprechenden Rückläufe. Zeichnung 3D bin ich überfordert  

Wie tief sollte der Teich min sein ?


----------



## Teich4You (4. Juni 2018)

sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> Es werden nun 30.000liter mit 2 BA‘S (125) und 1 Skimmer. PP35 TF Dann mittels LH in die Biokammer 1 mit 1000 Liter bewegten Helix danach geht es dann in die Bio 2 mit Latten.



Mein Tipp:

Da der LH ja oben auf Teichniveau in die Bio drückt, ist die bei einem eventuellen Umbau auf ein gepumptes System von Nachteil.
Daher würde ich einen zweiten Zulauf in die Bio Mittig oder unten vorsehen und einfach mit einer Kappe oder ähnlichen verschließen.
Somit hat man aber auf jeden Fall die Möglichkeit das zu nutzen, sollte es notwendig werden und man spart sich spätere Kernbohrungen.

Die Verbindungen vom Trommelfilter und zwischen den Biokammern großzügig auslegen. 
In deinem Fall ruhig DN 200.
Bei der Bestellung eines PP Trommelfilter kann man meist Zu- oder Abläufe nach Wunsch anpassen lassen.
Wenn machbar, würde ich direkt vom Trommelfilter mit DN 200 los marschieren.



sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> Ich plane die Bio Kammern mit den Abmessungen 1x1x1,5 m ist dies ausreichend?



Wenn du die Bio so baust hast du rechnerisch 3 Kubik.
Damit bist du auf einem guten Weg.
Ich denke das passt.
Nach meiner Erfahrung würde ich die Bio allerdings lieber länger machen und dafür weniger tief.

Wenn du mit Japanmatten arbeiten willst baue auf jeden Fall so, dass man die Matten gar nicht erst schneiden muss. (Maximal die Stege dazwischen)
Das erspart viel Nerven.

Bodenabläufe in den Biokammern?
Darüber streitet man sich noch.
Ich habe welche.

Auch bei der Bio würde ich den Schritt heute wieder weiter gehen und gleich einen Umbau auf Rohrpumpen vorsehen.
Denn die Pumpen müssen irgendwo stehen oder verbaut sein am Ende.
Daher würde ich eine dritte Kammer hinter der Bio anlegen wo man zB auch gut eine Tauch-UVC unterbringen kann und von wo die Rückläufe dann wieder in den Teich gehen.
Dort kann man dann auch Pumpen unter bringen, sollte es jemals zu dem Fall kommen, das der Luftheber nicht mehr deinen Ansprüchen genügt.



sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> Wie tief sollte der Teich min sein ?



Bei der Koihaltung haben sich je nach Bundesland 1,5m bis 2m als praktikabel erwiesen.
Ich habe eine Art Mittelweg mit 1,75m realisiert.
Mein Teich war/wird im Winter abgedeckt.
5-6 Grad konnte ich so ganz gut halten.

Hätte ich heute die freie Entscheidung; ich würde auf 2m gehen und die Flachzone mit 75cm Tiefe halbieren.


----------



## ThorstenC (4. Juni 2018)

Wenn Du 2 Biokammern mit jeweils 1,5m³ Volumen baust ist es sicher ausreichend.

Teichtiefen von ca. 2m sind OK und auch im Winterbetrieb, Fische mal rausholen, BA reinigen OK.


----------



## ThorstenC (4. Juni 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Da der LH ja oben auf Teichniveau in die Bio drückt, ist die bei einem eventuellen Umbau auf ein gepumptes System von Nachteil.



Der LH liegt mit dem Auslauf im Betrieb leicht getaucht in der Bio.
Das ist auch für eine Motorpumpe möglich. Ebenso wenn man genügend Rückläufe verbaut hat kann man die Pumpleistung auch einer gepumpten Biokammer noch erhöhen.

Die funktionierende Pumpe LH durch eine Motorpumpe hinter dem TF zu ersetzen ist möglich, aber nicht notwendig.


----------



## Teich4You (4. Juni 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Der LH liegt mit dem Auslauf im Betrieb leicht getaucht in der Bio.


Genau das ist der springende Punkt.
Wenn er zB mit einem 200er ankommt, sind die rund 20cm einfach mal schnell weggesaugt in der Bio.
Warum weggesaugt? Weil nach meiner Erfahrung eine Motorpumpen-Konstellation mehr Sinn am Ende der Filterkette macht.

Dort wo die Pumpe sitzt ist meist der größte Niveau-Abfall.
Direkt hinter dem Trommelfilter kann das zu einem sehr niedirgen Pegel im Filter führen, der dafür sorgt, dass der Filter öfter als nötig spült.
Eine Motorpumpe am Ende sorgt außerdem für wesentlich bessere Strömung im Teich.
Also warum nicht gleich alles für den Fall der Fälle vorsehen, wenn es nur Kleinigkeiten sind?

Soweit meine Erfahrung.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Die funktionierende Pumpe LH durch eine Motorpumpe hinter dem TF zu ersetzen ist möglich, aber nicht notwendig.


Das weiß man leider nicht immer vorher.


----------



## ThorstenC (4. Juni 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Weil nach meiner Erfahrung eine Motorpumpen-Konstellation mehr Sinn am Ende der Filterkette macht.


Es gibt auch mehrere technische Gründe Motorpumen hinter dem TF/EBF und vor die Bio zu einzubauen.
LH sowieso noch zwei Gründe mehr.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Dort wo die Pumpe sitzt ist meist der größte Niveau-Abfall.


Richtig



Teich4You schrieb:


> Direkt hinter dem Trommelfilter kann das zu einem sehr niedirgen Pegel im Filter führen, der dafür sorgt, dass der Filter öfter als nötig spült.


Nicht richtig.  
Die Pegeldiff. am TF ist abhängig von der Pumpleistung, Verschmutzungsgrad und Siebfläche.

Wenn in Deiner Lieblingskonstellation mit Pumpe am Ende der Filterkette die Verbindungen TF- BIO- Pumpenkammer und die Bio selber (Ablaufgitter, __ Hel-X Stau) noch einen hydr. Widerstand aufweisen sollten, der größer ist als die einfache Verbindung TF- Pumpenkammer, dann verringerst Du dadurch auch noch den maximalen möglichen oberen Pegel in der TF- Klarwasserkammer.
Dadurch weniger Siebfläche im Wasser und ggf. mehr Spülungen / kleiner Spülabstände.

Du kannst Dir gerne einmal ein paar Skizzen malen mit beiden Varianten und die hydr. Widerstände als Pegelabsenkung oder Aufstauung einzeichen.
Dabei immer von der Pumpenkammer ausgehen
Vielleicht mit noch ein paar Kammern mehr
TF- Pumpenkammer-Bio 1- Bio 2
TF- Bio 1- Pumpenkammer-Bio 2



Teich4You schrieb:


> Eine Motorpumpe am Ende sorgt außerdem für wesentlich bessere Strömung im Teich.


Bei einer überstauten und gepumpten Biokammer ist die maximale Pumpleistung eben begrenzt....je nach Ausführung der Rückläufe.
Sind Saug- und Rückleitungen annähernd gleich dimensioniert in Anzahl und Querschnitt/ hydr. Widerstand, dann entspricht
-die Überstauung der Biokammer
-der Pegelabsenkung in der ersten Kammer wo die Saugleitungen ankommen.

2..3cm sollten da durchaus genügen....um im Teich eine Kreisströmung entstehen zu lassen.
Wer noch mehr Einströmgeschwindigkeit unbedingt haben muß, kann dieses auch im Teich durch kurze Verjüngungen ausprobieren.

Es gibt diverse Hersteller von TF/EBF/ Vliessfiltern, wo die Pumpe hinter dem TF/ EBF plaziert wird....die Biokammern also immer "überstaut" betrieben werden.
Das kann man auch immer bei diesen Geräten auch an der Dimensionierung der Ausgangsanschlüssen sehen.

Noch mehr Gründe für Motorpumpe vor der Bio:
-Vermeidung von Kavitation und Schäden an der Pumpe wegen des belüfteten Wassers
-Vermeidung von (Stickstoff)Gasübersättigung wegen des "Pumpens" von frisch belüfteten Wasser und der ansteigenden Druckverhältnisse (bekannter Effekt bei saugseitig Luft ziehenden Pumpen oder Pumpen nach Spaltsieben)
-höhere Einströmgeschwindigkeiten in der Bio möglich- siehe Hexenkessel für Eco- Pondchip

Beim LH ist es klar, dass dieser vor der Bio kommt- ich will ja gleichzeitig die Bio mit dem belüfteten Wasser beschicken und ggf. noch einen Abschäumer vor der Bio installieren.


----------



## ThorstenC (4. Juni 2018)

sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> So ich habe nun die Entscheidung getroffen . Es werden nun 30.000liter mit 2 BA‘S (125) und 1 Skimmer. PP35 TF Dann mittels LH in die Biokammer 1 mit 1000 Liter bewegten Helix danach geht es dann in die Bio 2 mit Latten.....



Richtige Entscheidung!


----------



## Teich4You (4. Juni 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> 3cm sollten da durchaus genügen....um im Teich eine Kreisströmung entstehen zu lassen.



Eine Kreisströmung ist gut, aber nicht ausreichend. 
Je nachdem bleibt der Dreck trotzdem am Boden liegen, da dieser nicht aalglatt ist.
Algen bremsen zB.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> -Vermeidung von Kavitation und Schäden an der Pumpe wegen des belüfteten Wassers
> -Vermeidung von (Stickstoff)Gasübersättigung wegen des "Pumpens" von frisch belüfteten Wasser und der ansteigenden Druckverhältnisse (bekannter Effekt bei saugseitig Luft ziehenden Pumpen oder Pumpen nach Spaltsieben)



Daher ja mein Tipp eine dritte Kammer hinter die Bio zu setzen.
Alternativ gar nicht erst die Bio belüften.


----------



## sfischhoefer1 (4. Juni 2018)

So ich habe nun mal mittels Paint eine Zeichnung angefertigt wie ich es mir ca vorstelle . Die 3 Kammer habe ich als Option mit eingeplant für ggf. nachrüsten oder ähnliches. 
Für mich stellt sich nocj die Frage wie die Verbindung zwischen den 250er Rohr vom TF und Schachtboden . Ich finde da kein passenden zu oder muss ich dann von 250 per y Stück aufteilen ? Über all da wo ein Fragezeichen ist bin ich mir nicht sicher über den Durchmesser 
Die meisten Sorgen bereiten mir noch hinsichtlich der ganzen abmessungen und tiefen der Kammern ... damit ich nahezu zum perfekten Wasserpegel komme ...


----------



## Alfii147 (4. Juni 2018)

sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> Wie tief sollte der Teich min sein ?



Ich gehöre hier eher der 200 cm + Fraktion an, ohne jegliche Flachzone. 
Unser jetziger Hochteich, hat eine maximale Tiefe mit 215 cm.
Demnächst steht ein kompletter Neubau an, auch hier sind wieder die 200 cm + angepeilt. 

Hat auch keine Gründe, wie Wärme oder stabilere Temperaturen im Winter, da unser Teich, ganzjährig beheizt ist.


----------



## ThorstenC (4. Juni 2018)

sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> Für mich stellt sich nocj die Frage wie die Verbindung zwischen den 250er Rohr vom TF und Schachtboden


Es gibt doch passende Schachtböden mit diversen Anschlußdurchmessern- auch 250er Zuleitungen.
http://www.ostendorf-kunststoffe.com/produkte/schacht-dn-400/
KG in DN500 hat Ostendorf aber nicht in PVC, sondern in PP in 600. Da kann man schlechter den LH Auslauf oben "einkleben".
PP wäre eher schweißen angesagt.
KG500 Würde ggf. besser sein vom Platz her oben mit dem KG 200/87° Bogen sein.
Vielleicht gibt es ja noch andere Hersteller....



sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> Über all da wo ein Fragezeichen ist bin ich mir nicht sicher über den Durchmesser


KG 250. Kannst nix falsch machen.



sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> Die meisten Sorgen bereiten mir noch hinsichtlich der ganzen abmessungen und tiefen der Kammern ... damit ich nahezu zum perfekten Wasserpegel komme ...



Richte Dich doch nach den Mattenmaßen der 2. Biokammer.
Höhe:
Komplett ungeschnittene Matten (Wozu Abfall produzieren) sollten ca. 10-20cm unter Wasser stehen.
Seitlich rechts wäre dann eine ebenfalls 10-20cm unter Wasser stehende Trennwand, wo das Wasser drüberläuft zu den Rückläufen oder einer weiteren Kammer wofür auch immer.
unten die Auflage für die Matten und das seitlich ankommende 250er Rohr.
Unter dem Rohr ruhig noch mind. 10cm dazugeben, damit man je nach Wunschkammerabdichtung an das KG250  Rohr ringsherum besser rankommt.
Länge/Breite der Kammer:
Je nachdem wie rum Du die Matten senkrecht reinstellst, und wie breit die __ Hel-X Kammer werden darf.

Gute Zeichnung!
BA in der Mattenkammer fehlt noch.


----------



## Zacky (4. Juni 2018)

Schachtböden gibt es mit 3x125 oder 3x160 oder wahlweise 2x160 oder 2x200. Demnach würde ich auch den TF-Anschluss wählen.


----------



## sfischhoefer1 (4. Juni 2018)

Also dann werde ich mit 2x160 rausgehen aus den Trommler. Und dann in den 2x160er Schachtboden.


----------



## ThorstenC (4. Juni 2018)

Frage ersteinmal den Hertsteller oder Verkäufer des TF an, was dort an das Gehäuse ranpasst.
Am Boden des TF hat Teich4you sich den Ausgang anbauen lassen.
Ich glaube KG DN 200.
Zacky hat übrigens Recht- leider kein Schachtboden in KG400 mit 250mm Eingängen. War ein Irrglaube von mir.

Alternativ kann man bei handwerklichen Geschick auch auf den Schachtboden verzichten.
Das KG 400 Steigrohr einfach selber seitlich ein KG 250 Rohr einkleben und unten eine KG- Kappe einkleben.


----------



## Teicholm (4. Juni 2018)

Ja, da passt KG DN 200 an den TF PP35 kein Problem. Er wird auch nach Wunsch entsprechend ohne Aufpreis positioniert.
Bei mir ist er nicht mittig sondern seitlich versetzt damit ich unterm TF mehr Platz habe. Hat was mit der Einbausituation zu tun.
Am Schachtboden mit Y Verteiler rein und die beiden verbleibenden Anschlüsse ggf. blind legen.
Nachteil von dieser Variante ist, dass du bei einem LH in DN 200 mit einem Tellerlüfter HD 270 nicht auf den Schachtboden kommst und über den Einläufen bleiben musst. Bei der Variante von Thorsten hast du den Platz und das Wasser kann schön seitlich einströmen.


----------



## Teicholm (4. Juni 2018)

Teicholm schrieb:


> ohne Aufpreis positioniert.



Sorry mit Aufpreis Euro 50.-


----------



## sfischhoefer1 (5. Juni 2018)

Also wenn ich mit 2 Ba‘s mit 125 und ein Skimmer 125 in den TF gehe , gehe ich mit einen DN 200 aus den TF und dann per y Stück in den Schachtboden ?


----------



## ThorstenC (5. Juni 2018)

Ja.

Bis auf: Ich weiß nicht, wozu das Y-Stück sein soll?

DN 200 am Boden des TF nach unten und dann in einen DN200 Anschluß des Schachtbodens.
Ich habe wegen anderer Bauweise und Verrohrung keine Ahnung, wieviel Pegeldifferenz durch das KG200 vom TF zum LH Schacht bei ca. 30m³/h entstehen.
Vielleicht kann ja einmal jemand mit ähnlicher Konstellation per Zollstock nachmessen.

Je nach Platz am TF Boden gehen auch 2 x KG160 und dann eben 2 x runter zum Schachtboden.

Man benötigt für den LH unten keine großen Trichter und EPDM Ausströmer mehr.
Feinblasiger HD270 EPDM ist wegen dem hohen Luftgegendruck kontraproduktiv und noch schlechter als die 340er.
Grobblasig sind ein wenig besser.....hab ich ja schon einmal bei mir im LH Tröt durchgemessen.
Geringeren Luftgegendruck sollen die PEHD Ausströmerplatten haben.

Luftseitig sind die gebohrten Ausströmerplatten von Zacky im Vorteil.
Der Durchmesser bleibt dann auf KG200 bis nach unten und der Platz ringsherum ist kein Engpaß mehr für das Wasser im 400er Schacht.


----------



## sfischhoefer1 (5. Juni 2018)

Okay ich werde (sofern vom TF möglich) auf 2x160er Ausgänge gehen und dann runter zum Schachtboden und dann die übrigen Zuläufe stilllegen.


----------



## ThorstenC (5. Juni 2018)

Du musst ersteinmal mit dem TF Verkäufer/ Hersteller reden, was vom Platz her möglich ist am Boden des TF.

Ob 1 x 200 oder 2 x 160...
Dann kannst du auch am TF z.B. mit KG160 und Flexmuffe (aber Profimuffen wie krassus) rangehen und gleich mit Übergangsstücken 160/200 auf 2 x KG 200 runter zum Schachtboden.


----------



## sfischhoefer1 (5. Juni 2018)

Ich habe einmal eine draufsicht erstellt mit den jeweiligen Abmessungen wie ich ca. den Keller plane.


----------



## sfischhoefer1 (5. Juni 2018)

Und einmal im Profil


----------



## ThorstenC (5. Juni 2018)

Sieht doch gut aus.
Guck mal hier
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/schwerkraftfilter.45621/

auch sehr schön. PP35 mit unterem Abgang KG200, Abwasserschachtboden etc..
Da sieht man auch, wie eng es im DN400 Schacht wird mit dem KG200 Rohr und dem 90° Bogen oben.
Secoh 80 werkelt da übrigens.
Wie schon geschrieben, lernen wir langsam beim LH dazu..aus Erfahrung und Basteltrieb.
Luftseitig wäre bei Teicholm ein anderer Ausströmer ggf. effektiver.
Und den Abschäumerabzweig nicht erst in der Biokammer (habe ich auch so..), sondern im waagerechten Rohr vom LH zur Biokammer einen Abzweig KG200/ 160/ 87° einsetzen.
Dann kann man auf dem nach oben gehenden KG160 Abgang den Abschäumer aufbauen.
wie hier
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...nach-ng-mit-optionen-für-später-fragen.47935/
und
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...chdoku-nach-ng-mit-optionen-für-später.47914/


----------



## ThorstenC (5. Juni 2018)

Seitenansicht nur Kleinigkeiten...
Der TF ist it OK Spülrinne auf OK Teich-Wasser, den musst Du also wie Teich4you auf Stahlstützen setzen oder wie teicholm auf Balken.
guck mal unter Elektrikerzubehör...da gibt es verzinkte oder V2A Montagehalterungen für Kabelrinnen...Stiele und Kopfplatten um  den TF zu montieren.
Tiefster Pegel in der LH Kammer- ca. -4..-9cm bei 5cm Schaltdiff. am TF Sieb.
Bio 1 ist der Wasserpegel am höchsten- z.B. +4cm über Teich
Bio 2 etwas geringer- z.B: +2cm über Teich
Höhen nur beispielhaft.

Der LH Schacht geht wie alle Biokammern bis OK Filterkammer (gleich Aufbauhöhe TF über Wasserlinie) und das LH Auslaufrohr seitlich waageredcht durch den LH Schacht durch.
Dann Entlüfterabzweig = Abschäumer und dann Biokammereinlauf


----------



## Zacky (5. Juni 2018)

sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> Und einmal im Profil
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 199450



Das funktioniert so nicht. Der TF muss höher.


----------



## sfischhoefer1 (5. Juni 2018)

Gibt es vill Möglichkeiten meine Skizzen direkt anzupassen ? 

Anschlüsse 2x 160er unten weggehend kein Problem. Einlass mit 250 nur seitlich möglich bei dem TF . Stellt das ein Problem dar ?


----------



## Zacky (5. Juni 2018)

sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> Gibt es vill Möglichkeiten meine Skizzen direkt anzupassen ?


Wie meinst Du das? Du kannst deine Skizzen einfach als Bitmap- oder auch JPG-Datei speichern. Bearbeiten durch Dritte geht meiner Meinung nach nicht.



sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> Anschlüsse 2x 160er unten weggehend kein Problem.


Das ist doch schon mal gut.



sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> Einlass mit 250 nur seitlich möglich bei dem TF . Stellt das ein Problem dar ?


Einlass seitlich ist natürlich unsinnig, weil da wäre ja die Klarwasserkammer oder was meinst Du? Meinst Du den Übergang von Standrohrkammer in den TF?

Wenn ja, könnte man drüber nachdenken, ob DN 200 evtl. reichen könnte oder aber 2 x 160 oder 4 x 110. Ab deiner Standrohrkammer bist Du doch sehr flexibel, was Größe & Anzahl der Verbindungen zum TF angeht.


----------



## sfischhoefer1 (6. Juni 2018)

Was den pegel und die Höhen angeht habe ich keinerlei Vorstellungen wie ich das umsetzen soll ... ich brauch bei Solchen arbeiten schon gute Zeichnungen an denen ich mich sehr nahe halten kann ... ich glaube da bräuchte ich ein wenig Unterstützung was das zeichnen angeht ... 

2x160er Eingänge sind realisierbar. 
Bei 250 macht die Spüllrinne Probleme.


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Juni 2018)

Deine Zeichnungen sind doch sehr gut.....nur so kleine Details, die technisch bedingt sind wie die Höhenposition des TF.
Dieser ragt je nach Modell, Hersteller immer etwas über OK Wasserline hinaus.
Bei den PP..glaube ich...ca. 17cm- bitte genau nachsehen.
Eingebaut wird der TF auf OK Teichwasser = OK Spülrinne.
Deswegen muß der Filterkellerrand eben auch 17cm über OK Wasser, damit dessen Deckel noch über dem TF zu geht.

Die Anschlußmaße am TF mit Aus- und Eingängen kommen ja vom Hersteller und was eben techn. möglich ist.
Vermutlich...könnte man zu den PP TF auch ein passende, fertige Standrohrkammer aus PP mitbestellen.....

Alle anderen Kammern, Behälter einfach ebenfalls bis OK Filterkeller hochziehen.
Oder eben in "Schalsteinbau" die Abdichtung aus Folie oder GFK  bis OK Schalstein.

Unten mal ein paar alte Skizzen von mir mit den Wasserpegeln, die entstehen können.


----------



## Teich4You (6. Juni 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Bei den PP..glaube ich...ca. 17cm- bitte genau nachsehen.



Die PP Trommelfilter von DVS haben meiner Kenntnis nach alle 17cm über Wasserniveau.
Meiner auch.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Eingebaut wird der TF auf OK Teichwasser = OK Spülrinne.



Hier habe ich folgendes feststellen müssen:

Wenn das System läuft fällt der Pegel im Trommelfilter, so das die Spülrinne meist wieder einige Zentimeter über dem Niveau liegt.
Ich habe das genutzt um den Teich nochmal mit einigen Litern mehr zu füllen.
Wenn man dann allerdings das System abschaltet ohne den Filter vorne und hinten vom Teich zu entkoppeln läuft es über die Spülrinne dann weg.

An anderen Teichen habe ich schon erlebt das man den Trommelfilter absichtlich tiefer gesetzt hat, weil die Pumpen so stark das Wasser absaugen.
Teilweise bis zu 15cm.
Da ist dann natürlich das Überlaufen bei Abschaltung oder Stromausfall nochmal um einiges heftiger.

Das sind nur Randinfos, die vielleicht mal ganz interessant sind.


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Juni 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wenn das System läuft fällt der Pegel im Trommelfilter, so das die Spülrinne meist wieder einige Zentimeter über dem Niveau liegt.
> Ich habe das genutzt um den Teich nochmal mit einigen Litern mehr zu füllen.
> Wenn man dann allerdings das System abschaltet ohne den Filter vorne und hinten vom Teich zu entkoppeln läuft es über die Spülrinne dann weg.


Die Pegeldiff zur TF Einlaufkammer ist ja, wenn man einigermaßen ordentlich ohne Engpässe verrohrt nur 1.2...3cm tiefer als im Teich.
Wer den Teichpegel 100% fix setzt, der kann den TF 1-2 cm mit der OK Spülrinne tiefer einbauen...oder wer mit dem Wasserspiegel variabel leben kann, erhöht diesen dann im Teich ein wenig.
Wer die TF Rinne als Überlauf mit nutzt, der hat dann sowieso diesen Pegel als obere Referenz.
So wird die TF Siebfläche im Wasser voll genutzt.

Um diese Differenz geringer zu halten, kann man die Saugleitungen BA/ Skimmer auch etwas größer dimensionieren- auf KG 125 z.B..



Teich4You schrieb:


> An anderen Teichen habe ich schon erlebt das man den Trommelfilter absichtlich tiefer gesetzt hat, weil die Pumpen so stark das Wasser absaugen.
> Teilweise bis zu 15cm.
> Da ist dann natürlich das Überlaufen bei Abschaltung oder Stromausfall nochmal um einiges heftiger.


Bei 15cm Pegeldiff am TF Einlauf wurde vielleicht fehlerhaft gebaut. Anzahl der Verrohrung/ Querschnitt nicht passend zu dem Fördervolumen der Pumpe. 15cm schon am Einlauf der Filterkette sind für Rohrpumpen oder LH nicht gut.
Bei bis zu 10cm wie bei mir ebenso....Murks.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Das sind nur Randinfos, die vielleicht mal ganz interessant sind.


----------



## sfischhoefer1 (6. Juni 2018)

So habe meine Zeichnung nun nochmal überarbeitet.


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Juni 2018)

Gut.
Ich pers. finde den LH Schacht mit 1,75cm zu kurz.
Den LH selber würde ich immer 2m lang bauen - gemessen von OK Ausströmerplatte oder Membran bis UK waagerechtes LH Rohr oben...
Mein LH Schacht ist insgesamt 250cm lang, der LH 2,05 von OK Ausströmermembran bis UK waagerechtes LH Rohr.
Die LH Länge ist die "Beschleunigungsstrecke" für das Wasser-Luft-Gemisch.
Da wurde mal mit mehreren LH Längen und verschiedenen MEmbranpumpen per Ultraschall gemessen...
http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21627&p=310650


----------



## Teich4You (6. Juni 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Bei 15cm Pegeldiff am TF Einlauf wurde vielleicht fehlerhaft gebaut


Ne war tatsächlich volle Absicht.
Allerdings durch nachträglichen Einbau stärkerer Pumpen für mehr Umwälzung.


----------



## sfischhoefer1 (6. Juni 2018)

Kann man auch zu viel Helix haben ? Weil ich gerne die Kammer auf 1x1x1.5 (Netto Filtervolumen) bleiben will und dann mit 1500l Helix befüllen. Wäre dies zu viel ?

2. Kammer ausreichend mit 8 Matten á 1x1x0,038 +Abstandhaltern?

3. Wie genau läuft das mit den Abschäumer ?


----------



## Teich4You (6. Juni 2018)

sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> Kann man auch zu viel Helix haben ? Weil ich gerne die Kammer auf 1x1x1.5 (Netto Filtervolumen) bleiben will und dann mit 1500l Helix befüllen. Wäre dies zu viel ?



1.500l Helix haben ja auch ganz grob 1.500l Verdrängung.
Da sollte schon noch Wasser in die Kammer passen 

Fang mit 50% an wenn es statisch werden soll.
Nachschütten geht immer wieder.



sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> 2. Kammer ausreichend mit 8 Matten á 1x1x0,038 +Abstandhaltern?



Puh keine Ahnung....kann man sich ja grob ausrechnen die Abstände. 
Mach voll die Kammer, da kann man nicht ganz so viel falsch machen.


----------



## Zacky (6. Juni 2018)

sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> Kann man auch zu viel Helix haben ?


Ich sage mal ja...viel Helix bietet zwar viel Besiedelungsfläche, aber ich meine, dass der sich entwickelnde Biofilm/Bakterienstamm auf einer größeren Fläche sich nicht stabil entwickeln kann und bei Teichproblemen evtl. schneller in die Knie geht, als wenn sich ein dicker Biofilm bildet und ggf. nur die oberen Schichten absterben, aber der Rest darunter intakt bleibt.

Ich würde es, wenn dann mit dem Besatz und dem reellen Bedarf anpassen.



sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> Weil ich gerne die Kammer auf 1x1x1.5 (Netto Filtervolumen) bleiben will und dann mit 1500l Helix befüllen. Wäre dies zu viel ?


Das funktioniert nach meiner Berechnung nicht, denn deine Kammer hat doch nur 1500 Liter und wenn Du die bis oben vollpressen würdest, durchströmt da nix und es bildet sich keine gute Bio.


----------



## Teich4You (6. Juni 2018)

Zacky schrieb:


> Ich sage mal ja...viel Helix bietet zwar viel Besiedelungsfläche, aber ich meine, dass der sich entwickelnde Biofilm/Bakterienstamm auf einer größeren Fläche sich nicht stabil entwickeln kann und bei Teichproblemen evtl. schneller in die Knie geht, als wenn sich ein dicker Biofilm bildet und ggf. nur die oberen Schichten absterben, aber der Rest darunter intakt bleibt.


Absolut korrekt! 
Das vergessen leider viele.
Durfte mir schon eine Story anhören wo nach einer Behandlung das Helix dann Fabrikneu aussah und die Abbauleistung auf 0% runter gesetzt wurde.
Außerdem brauchen Helix-Filter locker 2-3 mal so lange zum einfahren wie zB Japanmatten.


----------



## sfischhoefer1 (6. Juni 2018)

okay verstehe. 

Dann werde ich in der Kammer 1x1x1.5 mit 1000liter Helix anfangen. Das ist in Ordnung ?


----------



## Zacky (6. Juni 2018)

Welche Kammer ist mit Helix geplant? Sicher doch die Einlaufkammer vom Luftheber!? Wenn diese 1500 Liter (netto) hat, hast Du auch schon den Bereich unten - unterhalb mit Schmutzablass und Übergangsbereich - berücksichtigt!?

Ich finde selbst 1000 l noch zu viel. Man sollte ggf. vorher die wirklich notwendige Fläche (für Bakterienbesiedelung) berechnen. Ich würde mich nachher oder heute Abend nochmal an solch ein Tool setzen und das mal grob durchrechnen. Zum Helix kommt noch die Fläche von den Japanmatten hinzu.

Um was zum Berechnen zu haben, folgende Frage: Wie viel Fische mit welcher Größe, ggf. Gewicht sind im Teich? Nur Koi oder auch andere Teichfische?


----------



## sfischhoefer1 (6. Juni 2018)

Aktuell habe ich nur Kois und das soll auxh so bleiben 
3 Stk. ca. 23 cm 
Und 4 stk zwischen 10-13 cm 
Mehr nicht. So soll es auxh bleiben maximal auf 10 insgesamt aber mehr nicht ...
Das wäre echt klasse. Vom Helix hängt die Kammer Größe und damit die gesamte Planung ein bisschen an


----------



## Teich4You (6. Juni 2018)

Hier mal eine meiner Tabellen.

Zum Vergleich: 

Ich habe 11 Koi mit 50-70cm und gebe im Maximum knapp über 200gr Futter.
Ich habe 10 Japanmatten und rund 150l Helix.
Wobei alleine die Japanmatten schon ausreichen sollten.


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Juni 2018)

In die erste Kammer erstmal 300l __ Hel-X 13+ (100l haben 95,5m² Oberfläche) reinkippen und zusehen, wie es sich ggf. im Kreis bewegt.
So ca. 320m² Oberfläche reicht aus für 1kg Futter...(und da ist schon ein 100% Sicherheitsaufschlag dabei)
Dazu noch die Matten und gut bei den paar Fischen.

Fisch- Futtermenge-notwendige Biobesiedelungsfläche- so ganz grob hatte ich hier auch schoneinmal meine Überlegungen dazu geäußert:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/luftheberbau-dn200-membramplatte-airlift-länge-2m.44737/page-21
Bei der Flakes- Oberfläche habe ich mich aber verrechnet- da habe ich "nur ca. 325m²,


----------



## sfischhoefer1 (6. Juni 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> In die erste Kammer erstmal 300l __ Hel-X 13+ (100l haben 95,5m² Oberfläche) reinkippen und zusehen, wie es sich ggf. im Kreis bewegt.
> So ca. 320m² Oberfläche reicht aus für 1kg Futter...(und da ist schon ein 100% Sicherheitsaufschlag dabei)
> Dazu noch die Matten und gut bei den paar Fischen.
> 
> ...



Okay 300l Helix bei einer Kammer 1x1x1.5 ?


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Juni 2018)

Du kannst auch mehr reinkippen....bei bis zu einem kg Futter reichen aber 300l und die Matten.
Vermutlich wirst Du nicht 1kg füttern am Tag in der warmen Saison...
Falls Du später den Teich richtig mit großen Fischen "voll" hast, dann sind in der Kammer noch genug Reserven da...um auf 500 oder 600l aufzustocken.
Je nachdem, wie sich das Biomaterial wirklich im Kreis bewegen lässt kann man auch über ein paar  __ Hel-X Flakes nachdenken. Die kann man ruhig untermischen. Geht ja in meiner Biokammer auch.
Siehst Du doch incl. der störenden Rohre und Gitterohr in meinem LH Tröt hier.

Kannst auch gleich auf 100% Flakes gehen, dann benötigst Du noch weniger..vielleicht nur 100l für 1kg Futter..ich pers. finde aber die "gröberen" Hel-X aber sicherer als die sehr feinen Flakes-Poren


----------



## Teich4You (6. Juni 2018)

Oder lass Helix am Anfang weg und nimm nur die Matten.
Dein geringer Besatz braucht eh noch 1-2 Jahre bis du zu Futtermengen kommst die nach mehr Filtermaterial verlangen.

Und zurück zur Aussage von Zacky: Je mehr sich die Bakterien auf den Medien verteilen müssen, desto instabiler oder anfälliger wird das Ganze.


----------



## Alfii147 (6. Juni 2018)

Warum nicht die Kammer, nur mit Japanmatten vollmachen ?
Da hast du dann eine wirklich solide Biologie, die sich auch noch schneller bildet als auf Helix.

Meine neue Biologie fasst 3500 Liter, wird hauptsächlich nur mit Japanmatten bestückt.
Dies sind gute 25-30 QM an Matten. Zusätzlich mit 150 Liter Helix, wobei ich immer noch nicht weiß, ob ich diese überhaupt einsetze..


----------



## sfischhoefer1 (6. Juni 2018)

Okay super danke euch ! Ich warte auch noch auf Zackys Kalkulation  

Ich denke das ich mit den Helix gut fahren werde und ich vertraue da auxh so ein bisschen auf eure Meinungen ... und Empfehlungen. Daher habe ich mich für die Bio bestehend aus Helix und Matten entschieden. 
Lieber von vornherein einplanen. Haben ist besser als brauchen  

Nun zu der Kammee mit den Matten. Dort bin ich mir noch ein bisschen unsicher mit wie vielen Matten diese bestückt sein sollte... und daher auxh die entsprechende Größe... 
Meinungen und Empfehlungen ?


----------



## Teich4You (6. Juni 2018)

Na so viele wie rein passen mit den Stegen.
So das der Raum ausgefüllt ist und das Wasser zu 100% durch die Matten muss. 
Keine Kompromisse.

Und so unberechtigt ist der Einwand von Alfi gar nicht finde ich.
Ich hab zwar auch das Helix und es ist ein guter Feinfilter, aber eventuell schmeiße ich es nächstes Jahr raus und packe auch Matten rein.


----------



## Zacky (6. Juni 2018)

sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> Ich warte auch noch auf Zackys Kalkulation



Das ist sehr nett, aber ich schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an und komme auch auf ähnliche Werte. Wie schon gesagt wurde...300 l Helix würden theoretisch schon alleine reichen, wobei ich dann auch eher der Meinung bin, dass diese Fläche und die Abbaurate nur im absolut optimalen Einsatzbereich zu erreichen ist. Das wird eher selten der Fall sein, so dass man mit Verlust rechnen und bei Mehrbesatz entsprechend auffüllen sollte.
Wieviel Verlust!? 

Dazu kommen jetzt auch noch die Matten, was auch etwa 300 l Volumen sein müssten. Die Kombination aus 300 l Helix sowie 300 l Matten schafft theoretisch (unter optimalsten Bedingungen) 1,5 kg Futter am Tag.

Ich denke, damit bist Du schon zu Anfang sehr gut aufgestellt und Du hast immer noch genügend "Luft", um den Besatz ohne groß Nachzufüllen zu vergrößern. Lass doch ggf. die eine Kammer leer und nutze anfangs nur Matten in einer Kammer und wenn sich der Besatz vergrößert, dann lege etwas Helix nach. Jedes Jahr einfach 50 von 300 Liter oder so.


----------



## Alfii147 (6. Juni 2018)

sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> Aktuell habe ich nur Kois und das soll auxh so bleiben
> 3 Stk. ca. 23 cm
> Und 4 stk zwischen 10-13 cm
> Mehr nicht. So soll es auxh bleiben maximal auf 10 insgesamt aber mehr nicht ...
> Das wäre echt klasse. Vom Helix hängt die Kammer Größe und damit die gesamte Planung ein bisschen an



Bis du bei diesem Besatz, mal richtig füttern musst, dauert es Jahre 
Da reichen dir 150 Liter - 17er Helix locker.

Von dem her, mach dir da keinen Kopf.
Wäre Schwachsinn 1000 Liter Helix und Matten aufzufüllen.
Was sollte sich da besiedeln bei den paar Gramm Futter?
So bekommst du keine vernünftige Biologie aufgebaut.

Wie groß ist denn die Kammer mit den Matten bzw. wo die Matten rein sollen ?
Dies wird bei dir vermutlich schon reichen. Zumal sich die Matten eher und besser besiedeln als Helix.


----------



## sfischhoefer1 (7. Juni 2018)

Hm mit diesen aussagen hatte ich jetzt nicht gerechnet bei 30.000 Liter . Hatte mal gelesen das man so mit 3000l / Koi rechnen sollte . Daher die Zahl von 10.  Wenn natürlich mehr möglich sind umso besser. Ich möchte das dann aber von vorneherein mit einplanen. Nicht das ich später noch großartig neu umrüsten muss. Daher Kammer 1 (1x1x1,5) und
 Kammer 2 (1x1x1,5) Jedoch wollte ich hier auf 8 Platten gehen (Platte 1x1x0,38) inklusice platzhater sind das 0,68m. Danach kommt dann eine Trennwand zum Überlauf zu den Rückläufen ...


----------



## Teich4You (7. Juni 2018)

sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> Hatte mal gelesen das man so mit 3000l / Koi rechnen sollte .



Der Wert ist auch völlig in Ordnung.

Je mehr Wasservolumen du für einen Fisch zur Verfügung stellst, desto "einfacher" wird das Teichmanagement.

Koi werden unter anderen aufgrund ihres Wachstums gehalten.
Je mehr Platz der Fisch hat, desto eher kann er sich entfalten. (Ganz platt formuliert)

Fällt die Technik mal aus, oder ist es sehr warm, steht den Tieren mehr Sauerstoff zur Verfügung.
Die Chance länger zu überleben ist gegeben, als wenn man 2 Koi auf 1.000l hält.

Unsichtbar und daher oft nicht bedacht ist der Keimdruck.
Je mehr Fisch im Teich, je mehr ist das Wasser belastet.
Nicht selten gibt es bei sehr hohen Besatzdichten plötzliche Ausbrüche von Krankheiten.
Wohingegen bei viel Wasser und wenig Fisch das Immunsystem lange nicht so heftig arbeiten muss.


Viel Fisch auf wenig Wasser bedeutet auch Stress.
Fängt schon beim fressen an.
Und Stress ist ein Auslöser für viele Dinge.
Zuerst das Immunsystem...dann Folgekrankheiten oder Verhaltensauffälligkeiten.

Das mal so ganz grob, warum es gut sein kann einem Fisch 3.000l statt 1.000l zur Verfügung zu stellen.
Technisch sind 1.000l kein Problem, aber das management wird dann intensiver und man muss wesentlich aufmerksamer sein.



sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> Daher Kammer 1 (1x1x1,5) und
> Kammer 2 (1x1x1,5) Jedoch wollte ich hier auf 8 Platten gehen (Platte 1x1x0,38) inklusice platzhater sind das 0,68m. Danach kommt dann eine Trennwand zum Überlauf zu den Rückläufen ...



Passt.


----------



## sfischhoefer1 (7. Juni 2018)

Okay dann würde ich sagen steht der Spaß nun  

Ich mache mir aber noch nen paar sorgen hinsichtlich des eigentlichen bauen des Filterkellers und des einbetten der KG Rohre. 

Gibt es auxh ne Möglichkeit dies mit WU Beton zu machen ? Jemand Erfahrungen ?

Habe nämlich nicht so wirklich Erfahrung mit GFK und verstehe das Prinzip noch nicht so ganz...


----------



## Teich4You (7. Juni 2018)

Bei GFK kann ich nichts beitragen.

Ich selber habe Dichtschlämme verwendet und damit alle Rohre und die Kammern eingedichtet.
Kann man leicht selber machen und ist aus meiner Sicht nicht teuer im Verleich zu anderen Möglichkeiten.
Gerade bei großen Rohrdurchmessern, gibt es halt keine oder keine bezahlbaren Flansche, daher habe ich direkt einbetoniert und abgedichtet.

Je nachdem was in die Kammer soll hat es dann aber einen Nachteil.
Gitter, Befestigungen und solche Dinge lassen sich damit nicht eindichten.
Beton und Rohre aller Art sind kein Problem.
Metall und anderes eventuell schon.


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Juni 2018)

Dichtschlämme in der Biokammer mit ggf. bewegten Bioträgern ist nachteilig wegen Abrasion der Dichtschlämme.
Die ist nicht für diesen Zweck ausgelegt.
Vorteil der Dichtschlämme ist, da man hinterher gut auf dieser andere abriebfeste Beschichtungen aufbauen kann.

GFK ist nicht schwer. Epoxidharz anrühren, auf die Wand rollern und Glasmatte einlegen, rüberrollen.
Man kann die Biokammer auch mit PVC (siehe semperit- schon gelesen?) oder EPDM Folie abdichten- das geht auch ohne Flansche- ebenso in PEHD, dann aber alle Rohrenden einschweißen vor Ort oder eine fertige Kammer bauen und einsetzen.


Irgendwo hier fängt meine Filterkellererweiterung an.
Da kannst Du auch die Biokammer sehen in all ihren baulichen Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten.....
Form ist nicht günstig, Innen stehende (Gitter) Rohre auch nicht....
https://www.teichbau-forum-naturaga...rgraben-und-ufergraben-suedl-berlin?start=390

Und hier im Forum hat jemand auch Arbeiten mit GFK wie einkleben der KG-PVC- Rohre in den GFK Schacht oder in die Wände der GFK Kammer dokumentiert:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/luftheberbau-dn200-membramplatte-airlift-länge-2m.44737/


----------



## Teich4You (7. Juni 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Dichtschlämme in der Biokammer mit ggf. bewegten Bioträgern ist nachteilig wegen Abrasion der Dichtschlämme.


Einspruch.

Ich kenne keinen einzigen Bericht wo so etwas aus der Praxis hervorgegangen ist.
Das wird immer wieder in manchen Foren erzählt, aber nie bringt einer ein echtes negativ-Beispiel.

Ich kenne aber selbst einen Teich der seit Jahren mit bewegten Helix und Dichtschlämme läuft.
Von Abrieb keine Spur. Selbst wenn...eine Restaurierung wäre schnell und kostengünstig erledigt.
Und man muss sich auch klar machen, das kleine Undichtigkeiten bei betonierten Kammern nicht zum plötzlichen Verlust von zig tausend Litern Wasser führen!
Hier geht es um wenige Liter täglich, die erst mal durch den Beton abhauen müssen.

Alleine durch Verdunstung und Spülung des Trommelfilter geht bei mir Zuhause einige hundert Liter am Tag weg!


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Juni 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Und man muss sich auch klar machen, das kleine Undichtigkeiten bei betonierten Kammern nicht zum plötzlichen Verlust von zig tausend Litern Wasser führen!
> Hier geht es um wenige Liter täglich, die erst mal durch den Beton abhauen müssen.


Florian:
Das jemand von Frostschäden im oberen Bereich der Dichtschlämme in einem Form (ich glaube in irgendeinem Dichtschlämme-Tröt) berichtete, weißt Du noch?
Wird eben im Frühjahr nachgespachtelt und gepinselt...
Nicht alles, was einem schiefgeht, wird in Foren berichtet. Da sind wir Beide vielleicht die Ausnahmen und nehmen es hinterher mit Humor.

Es geht sicher nicht um ein paar Liter- und wieviel irgendwo durch unsere oft nicht komplett armierten und rissfreien laienhaft erstellten (Beton-)Bauwerke weggehen, kann keiner vorhersagen.

Was macht der Frost im Winter mit feuchtem Beton, wenn es irgendwann irgendwo undicht wird.
Und da muß kein großer Riss oder Loch sein- es genügt ein Löchlein oder ein paar Poren , um das Bauerk dauerhaft feucht zu bekommen.

Was sagt der Hersteller der Dichtschlämme in seinen techn. Datenblättern zu der Anwendung in Behältern mit bewegten __ Hel-X?
Duch die permanente Bewegung sollen sich ja sogar die Hel-X-Körper aus PEHD aneinander etwas kaputtreiben können...im Laufe der Zeit...
Die Oberfläche von Dichtschlämme ist nicht härter und abriebfester als PEHD....

Warum zur Hölle musste ich mal in einem Klärwerk die professionell erstellten Kanäle und Behälter aus Beton Höchstdruckstrahlen und mit GFK tapezieren?
Dichtschlämme wäre sicher einfacher gewesen.


----------



## Teich4You (7. Juni 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Was macht der Frost im Winter mit feuchtem Beton, wenn es irgendwann irgendwo undicht wird.
> Und da muß kein großer Riss oder Loch sein- es genügt ein Löchlein oder ein paar Poren , um das Bauerk dauerhaft feucht zu bekommen.



Ein richtig betriebener Koiteich friert nicht ein. 
Die Fische wollen ja schließlich bei 4-6 Grad überwintern. 
Dementsprechend auch keine Betonwände unter 0 Grad.
Also auch keine Frostschäden im Beton bei feuchten Wänden.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Was sagt der Hersteller der Dichtschlämme in seinen techn. Datenblättern zu der Anwendung in Behältern mit bewegten __ Hel-X?


Hier wird dir niemand eine Antwort geben können.
Das Produkt wurde nicht entwickelt um damit Teiche abzudichten oder Hel-X Kammern.
Heißt aber im Gegenzug nicht, das es nicht funktioniert.
Gibt nur keiner Garantie drauf.
Eigenbau, eigene Verantwortung, eigene Risiko....keine Lust auf Risiko....Teich bauen lassen, oder mit teureren Materialien bauen.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Warum zur Hölle musste ich mal in einem Klärwerk die professionell erstellten Kanäle und Behälter aus Beton Höchstdruckstrahlen und mit GFK tapezieren?


Eventuell weil kommunale Abwässer um ein vielfaches aggresiever sind als unser Teichwasser?


----------



## sfischhoefer1 (7. Juni 2018)

Wie läuft das bei GFK dann genau. 

Ich mauere zunächst mit Schalsteinen meinen gewünschten Keller. Zwischen durch lasse ich an den Stellen wo ein KG Rohr durch kommt frei. Den Boden mache ich mit WU Beton ? 

Danach verputze ich alles dünn mit Mörtel oder ähnlichen. Dann kommen die Glasfaser Matten die dann mit dem harz befestigt werden ? Wie wird das laufen mit den Durxhführungen ?


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Juni 2018)

wie bei jeder Beschichtung- möglichst Rissfreie und -verhindernde Bauweise- wie Schalsteine mit Armierung, Bodenplatte mit Armierung, die in die Schalsteinwände über geht.
Putzen oder Spachteln der Schalsteinwände sinnvoll.
Alle ankommenden und abgehenden Rohre am besten vorher einbetonieren.
Rohrenden werden ringsherum sanft angeschliffen, entfettet und eingeklebt.
GFK- 1 x GRundieren der Wände mit Epoxydharz, dann "tapezieren" und Schlußanstrich mit Top-Coat.
Mein Schlußanstrich ist einfach nur Epox, da die Biokammer kein Tageslicht sieht.

In meinen beiden links siehst Du eigentlich alles- vom Ankleben eines "Kragens" an den BA vor dem Einbau in den Beton, andichten der Rohre, GFK....und auch zum nachträglichen Einbau und Endichten eines weiteren Rücklaufrohres aus der Bio heraus.

Einen solchen "Kragen" aus GFK würde ich in Deinem Fall vor dem Betonieren an den in der 1.Biokammer abgehende 250er Rohrbogen (Muffe) aussen ankleben und auch an den BA der 2. Kammer.
So hast Du wesentlich mehr dichtende Fläche beim Anliminieren der Fußbodenbeschichtung/ Tapete.
Das Bekleben der Flächen mit dem Glasgewebe ist wirklich wie tapezieren.
Du musst nur zum Schluß das Gewebe nochmals mit Harz überrollen und Luftblasen rausdrücken.
http://stores.ebay.de/harz-profi


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Juni 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Hier wird dir niemand eine Antwort geben können.
> Das Produkt wurde nicht entwickelt um damit Teiche abzudichten oder __ Hel-X Kammern.
> Heißt aber im Gegenzug nicht, das es nicht funktioniert.
> Gibt nur keiner Garantie drauf.



Wenn Du mit einem Ziegelstein in der Hand aus einem Flugzeug aus 1km Höhe springst, garantiert Dir auch keiner, dass der Ziegelstein Deinen Fall genug abbremst.
Das Produkt Ziegelstein wurde ja auch nicht dafür entwickelt und gebaut.
Heißt aber im Gegenzug ebenfalls nicht, das es nicht funktioniert.


----------



## sfischhoefer1 (7. Juni 2018)

Okay alles klar . 
Wie viel Schichten brauche ich von den Matten und welche sind ratsam. 
Wie meinst du das mit den Kragen? 

Tut mir leid bin keine Maurer aber möchte mich dran versuchen irgendwann ist immer das erste mal ... wenn ich die Wände der Kammern mache und mit schalsteine die Mauer hoch ziehe lasse ich an der Stelle wo das KG Rohr durcj geht einfach einen Schalstein weg und lege das Rohr dort rein und haue da ordentlich Beton ran ? So gehen die Durchführungen ?


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Juni 2018)

2 Lagen von dem normalen Gewebe in Leinenbindung reichen aus.
Beim Rohbau flext man die Schalsteine grob aus, steckt die Rohre durch, putzt sie ggf. sachte mit Beton ein oder baut eine "Schalung um das Rohr aus Holz" und vergießt die Schalsteine.

Man kann natürlich auch erst alle Wände hochziehen und hinterher mit einem Kernbohrgerät....passende Bohrungen machen. Dazu benötigt man aber Platz für das Gerät...Siehst Du ebenfalls hier in meinem  LH Tröt.

Maurer sind hier die wenigsten Teichselberbauer. Meist alles Autodidakten in allen Handwerken.....habe selber "nur" einen FA für Nachrichtentechnik...


----------



## Teich4You (7. Juni 2018)

sfischhoefer1 schrieb:


> wenn ich die Wände der Kammern mache und mit schalsteine die Mauer hoch ziehe lasse ich an der Stelle wo das KG Rohr durcj geht einfach einen Schalstein weg und lege das Rohr dort rein und haue da ordentlich Beton ran ? So gehen die Durchführungen ?



Der Kreativität sind keine Grenzen gesetzt.
Schöner geht immer


----------

